# Roll call....



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm here, in Hahira, just north of Valdosta.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Blue Ridge Ga.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Peachtree City. Running a Gheenoe NMZ - The Key Lime Fly. In-Laws just moved to St Simons Island, so I plan to start fishing down there quite a bit

A mini GA rally might be in order!


----------



## skinnywatercharter (Apr 20, 2009)

Savannah Ga. 
I run an ECC Lostmen. When should all plan a get together somewhere!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree...a mini rally is in order...I actually talked to Capt Jan about it...maybe we can get a rally and invite the florida folks too...

Unfortunately I am boatless at the present...hoping to close the deal on something in the next few weeks/months...in time for some fall fishing


----------



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

Covington. I try to camp at Ft. McAllister whenever I can and fish that area. Count me in for a GA mini rally. Gheenoe Classic, http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267325310


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

My wife would do a rally in Savannah... ;D


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

My wife would me in for that too.  I see a plan coming.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in Hilton Head SC, just 40 minutes from Savanah


----------



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

If anyone is interested in camping we could do the Ft McAllister State Park and fish that area just 15 minutes south of Savannah. Just an idea.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Harkers Island, NC and I get to fish the little yellow Tailfisher my daughter calls her's!!! 










Savannah would be an easy sell to the girls!!!


Good Fishing!!!


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Wilmington NC but spend some time near cedar island


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'm in FT Bragg, NC. Anybody else?

Nate


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Savannah here, River hawk kingfisher.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Savannah!! I'm tellin ya... mini rally!!! I need to get out on the water!


----------



## kayakfisher (Aug 15, 2009)

Upstate SC here. Always up for a trip to Savana or the wildlife refuge just outside hilton head.


----------



## Soggy_Dollar (Jul 7, 2008)

St. Simons Island


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like we've got a pretty decent showing so far...good deal!

Anyone want to volunteer to head this thing up? I would, but I've got a ton on my plate right now, and I'm afraid I'd let something slip through the cracks.

I can help however. So, if there is someone down around the Savannah/HH area that has good local knowledge, or a campground, Fish Camp, or park in the area...that'd be a good start.

Let's get it going....maybe we can swing this thing for late summer/early fall...like Labor Day or something.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I would, but I don't get to use the internet that often... But I'll see what I can scope out around the Savannah area for fishing and camping...


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks SSG! I'll try to do some legwork on this end as well.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Swansboro, NC


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chucktown, SC


----------



## Lowroad (Jun 7, 2007)

South of Charleston, SC. Pathfinders 1550T & 1900V


----------



## KWBOATS (Jan 25, 2007)

summerville sc riverhawk king fisher


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

Zebulon, GA = 15'4" HighSider


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2010)

Atlantic Beach, NC


----------



## Zelix (Jun 3, 2010)

Albany. I'm new here and new to boats in general.


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wadmalaw Island, just outside Charleston.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Morehead City, NC. Microskiffing here since 99. Used to be the only one...oh well.


----------



## shenk162 (Jun 4, 2010)

Beaufort, SC. Mitzi 17 / Freedom Hawk 12


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in Hanahan, just north of North Charleston, SC.  I fish an old 14'6" CMF skiff and a Heretidge Redfish 14 yak.


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

I'm up north here in Lawrenceville, about thirty minutes NE of Atlanta. Mostly fishing the 'Hooch for trout, but just dying to get into some swampy water somewhere in the southern part of the state. Just gimme an excuse and twist my pinky for a GA Rally!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Finn's Island NC, just SW of Swansboro NC


----------



## Jaymacmurphy (Nov 9, 2010)

Live in Charleston, work on Wadmalaw Island, Fish both.


----------



## nbrose99 (Sep 26, 2010)

Charleston here!


----------



## Yank (Sep 10, 2009)

Ogden, NC. I fish from a J-16 and a Freedom Hawk 12.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Live in Lexington, SC. But you can find me fishing Cape Romain or somewhere on the Broad late summer.

1550 Mako Inshore-its for sale


----------



## baypat220 (Jul 5, 2010)

Live outside of Statesboro Ga. Travel alot for work and want more time to hit the water. Hey Swamp I'm working in Lexington right now putting in a Publix.


----------



## Barry_Smith (Nov 16, 2010)

I live in Savannah Ga .I have a 16 dlx with a 40 mer .I also yak fish alot. I live on Talahi Island 10 mins from Tybee.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Live outside of Statesboro Ga. Travel alot for work and want more time to hit the water. Hey Swamp I'm working in Lexington right now putting in a Publix.


Thats gotta be the one near Lexington High. Thats about 2 miles from my house off Ball Park Rd. How long you gonna be in town? Maybe we can hook up and fish. But I got a guy coming to look at my boat this Sat. Hopefully he wont buy it!


----------



## chrishallbiz (Oct 24, 2010)

Southeastern NC...JV17 the "poor man's flats boat"


----------



## wrdeaton (Aug 18, 2010)

Lake Wateree ,ankona Copperhead. I fish Isle of palms area and Georgetown


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Apex, NC. Fishing a 16' Lowe VT1652 Jon w/tunnel hull. Always looking for suggestions for tailing flats along the NC coast...


----------



## jaw2fork (Feb 5, 2011)

Charleston, SC here. (Johns Island) Just sold my 16' custom flats... Looking for a new ride hopefully before April....


----------



## jonathan_taylor (Mar 4, 2011)

Statesboro, GA / 1436 G3 / trying to find an old gheenoe to play with


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Rooster here - Roswell, GA Towee Boats River Master 16 w. 15 hp Honda. Fishing the "Hooch" and coastal SC (when I'm lucky!)


----------



## jimmypressley (Apr 7, 2011)

Madison, GA here. 2008 NMZ

I fish the gulf coast whenever possible and the lakes and rivers here when funds don't permit a gulf run....


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Athens, GA
currenlty in the market for a skiff, just sold 22' intracoastal fish lake hartwell mostly but usually a few trips to Tybee when funds permit it.


----------



## ahp25 (Mar 29, 2011)

Raleigh, NC.  Fish Wilmington and Brunswick county.  Currently skiff-less but about to start a tin can conversion.


----------



## flyrod (Jan 26, 2009)

sharpsburg ga and a b-60

glenn


----------



## Gmwjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm in Athens, GA. I've got a LT 25 with a Yamaha 25hp 2 stroke. 

Moffatt


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow!! Another Dawgtown native I am pleasantly shocked. where do you fish mostly?


----------



## bryle3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Charleston - East Cape Gladesman - let's go!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Update. Here is my new to me SeaSquirt Skiff. 
I'm in Valdosta GA, born in Beaufort SC, grew up in Kill Devils Hills NC.


----------



## sightfish (Jun 26, 2011)

wilmington nc....HPX-T


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Winyah Bay, Georgetown, SC - Riverhawk 15 Original.


----------



## mick807 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in Conyers GA but I keep my boat in St. Simons and am there a couple times a month. It's not a skiff but a Nautic Star bay boat. I had a 17 Mitzi but it was stolen last year. I could not get my buddies to climb on the polling platform so the Bay boat was the answer. I miss getting shallow and will be buying a Gheenoe or Riverhawk soon to the fleet.


----------



## damarshall7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Raleigh, NC 13' decked Gheenoe Highsider


----------



## rcobb (Aug 10, 2011)

Savannah, GA


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

smyrna here,


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in Roswell, GA!


----------



## rcobb (Aug 10, 2011)

> smyrna here,


Send me a glock


----------



## kayakbldr (Sep 18, 2011)

wilmington,nc fish a 15' 11" skiff i built 20 years ago and a newly developed kayak designed for angling and waterfowling


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Roswell, GA - Towee Boats Rivermaster 16


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Sneads Ferry Nc. 2000 Back Country Ghost 169. New to the site so hello to all.


----------



## Archangel54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lancaster, SC, here. Also new to the site! Greetings All!


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

Newnan, GA Gheenoe Classic (Florida Refugee)


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Burlington NC (new member) I have a 21 ft Carolina Skiff dlv that I'm trying to get rid of. Great info on the site for micros, hoping to learn more


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 24, 2012)

Boone NC fish in Charleston and Savannah and for muskie and smallie up here in the freshwater. 15'4 Gheenoe Highsider fly fish only


----------



## Sargesvs (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello! Chris from Wilmington, NC. Got a little 1970 13' Whaler for now that serves me well. Enrolled in the wooden boat building course at the local college. Lots of great info here!!


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

Elizabeth City NC. Fish mostly at the OBX and Lynnhaven. Sold my skiff and joined the plastic navy but in the market for a new skiff just waiting to find out where we're gonna be moving next summer.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Greensboro, NC. Before kids, I would fish Harker's Island area. Now mostly on a local lake carp'n with the fly rod and a week or two a year in the Everglades. EC Vantage in my garage collecting dust!


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

seneca SC 
born and raised Charleston SC lived over 20 years and i am there at least once a month


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

From Newnan,GA but live in the West Ashley area of Charleston


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Bluffton SC. "Gateway to Hilton Head island". Chase reds year round.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

Griffin Georgia here. Running a Gheenoe LT25 and a bunch of kayaks. Mostly guide on the rivers near here for shoal bass.


----------



## sovan01 (May 14, 2013)

Murrells Inlet, SC to Georgetown, SC for me here. Ankona Native 17


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

savannah. but fish all over in my 18 seahunter.

my whipray will be here in a couple weeks to explore even further..


----------



## Seeing_Spots (Jan 1, 2013)

Just moved to Cumming, GA from South Louisiana.
2010 IPB 16

Haven't had time to find the fishing here yet, but looking forward to it..


----------



## Avovoujr (May 29, 2013)

> Murrells Inlet, SC to Georgetown, SC for me here. Ankona Native 17


Were you down in Murrells last weekend? I saw a nice Native pulling out when I was putting my boat in.


----------



## Wolfscout (Dec 27, 2013)

Newberry, SC. I fish from Charleston down to Savannah usually. '86 15'4 Gheenoe.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Albemarle, NC. Fish S.E. NC, Cape Lookout, Space Coast, Pine Island Sound. Been fishing from a 22 Mako bay boat and will continue to. Just got an LT 25 and baptized it at Flamingo.
Fly fish only.

Let's Fish!


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Norcross, Ga., originally from Titusville, Fl. Fish Lake Lanier locally, Titusville area and St. Marks for saltwater. LT25 and Heritage Redfish kayak.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Oxford, GA just north of Covinton. I fish Keaton Beach, Appalachiacola and am planing a trip to Homssasa in June or going to Louiseana


----------



## dbeam (Apr 18, 2013)

Hickory NC, but hoping to get closer to salt water on of these days

Darrell


----------



## Farfyter (Jun 20, 2014)

Clinton NC. Fish Swansboro to Bald Head.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Barrow county.flyfish up here on river,but hit hunting island for wade fishing when bugs go away.from Savannah and want to go home after 35 years around atlanta.


----------



## TKDavis (Aug 2, 2014)

Home is Blairsville GA but currently in Augusta for work. I plan to spend more time down on the coast around Savannah since they just stopped all over time.


----------



## jimdouglas850 (Aug 13, 2014)

Richmond hill


----------



## ab7bear (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in N. Augusta, SC and fish out of Charleston. Just got rid of a 20' Shamrock and will soon be launching my Sea Hunt 172!


----------



## Panthers65 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm from Atlanta and am in the middle of outfitting what I believe is a riverhawk b52 or b60. Not doing anything major to it, but I bought it as just a hull so I've got some work to do to get it where I want it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just found this post
I am in Oxford GA. Fish the Chattahoochee see my post on a big trout on Fishing reports on this site

I also go to FL on the big bend and LA


----------



## grahamsc (Dec 12, 2014)

Beaufort, SC.


----------



## Ksayles (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys first post. I'm in Greenville SC and I usually am freshwater fishing. I recently bought a Hewes Light Tackle 20 and I am going to try and fish some in the Charleston area. I've also started to fly fish a lot more so the bass tracker wasn't the bet fit. Lot of good information on here and thanks for that.


----------



## slgiglio (Jan 27, 2015)

I am brand new to this forum. I live in Lexington, SC and picked up fly fishing last summer on the lower saluda river and want to get a micro skiff for brim fishing up here and chasing reds in charleston.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Morehead City, NC

Got a ECS Glide on the way. PUMPED


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

Albany/Leesburg GA area, I mainly fish the Panhandle of FLA (PCB area) east to Panacea/St. Marks area with a few trips a year to the Keys, South FLA or Tampa Bay area.

I have a 05 Beavertail B1 and a 84 Dolphin Backcountry 16....love them both and one or the other can handle any inshore fishing I do. Would love to meet others on here and do some fishing on the GA coast, fished it a lot when I was in the army stationed over that way, same while in college, but that was years ago and mainly from shore....long before I could afford to indulge my hobbies like I do now a days.


----------



## Slingblade01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Chauncey, GA...yes I said "Chauncey" ,map dot, stop sign on a black top, ..LOL 
inshore fishing mostly around Jekyll/St Simons area


----------



## howl (Jul 1, 2015)

just north of Macon, GA

J16 CC and looking to go lighter


----------



## flynfish91 (Jun 16, 2012)

Beaufort SC, Whipray 16


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

N. Topsail NC, Shipoke 14


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Holden Beach and Oak Island, NC. 22' Mako bay boat, Gheenoe Lo-Tide 25, Bossman Karma 19. Flyfisher.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2016)

Atlanta, here. Total gnewb. Put that in yer pipe and smoke it...


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I wanna smoke what Roger is smoking.


----------



## 53pilot (Jun 12, 2016)

Swansboro NC. I'll have a shadowcast by the end of august.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Charleston here with a fury on the way


----------

